# Best way to get shredded but attain mass



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

So i hear its near impossible to retain all the mass you gain from a bulk when you cut naturally , if so whats the best ways and tips to try do this as i might fail but f**k it im gonna try my hardest when i start my cut in a couple of months .

Also what do enhanced guys take to stay shredded but huge , clen ?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> So i hear its near impossible to attain all the mass you gain from a bulk when you cut naturally , if so whats the best ways and tips to try do this as i might fail but f**k it im gonna try my hardest when i start my cut in a couple of months .
> 
> Also what do enhanced guys take to stay shredded but huge , clen ?


 Q1, slow and steady deficit.

Q2, clen/tren/ECA. As far as i'm aware. Could be wrong.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Diet is the greatest determining factor in being big but cut, no drug protocol will out train a bad diet (at least not in my own experience), but I can't deny drugs help massively. Tren is by far my favourite compound for looking cut on, the cosmetic and anabolic effects it have are amazing.

Diet is going to be key for a natural, drop calories in smallish increments and review weekly or every two weeks. You don't want to drop weight too quickly.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Natty i would say do a longer slower cut.

What do enchanced guys use? well they have many tools they can use to achieve their goal.

Diet,T3 stacked with Clen.

Diet,ECA Stack.

Diet,T3,Clen,Mast,Winstol,Anavar,GH <---- take your pick.

But notice how all of those listed start with *DIET *


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yep i know diet is the most important part of bodybuilding and my diet is good , but how slowly should i decrease kcals and how long should i cut as i you all said do it longer

Also whats everyones take on how much cardio to incorporate on the cut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1g Tren week

1g Test week

100mcg T3 day

100mcg Clen day

Let me know how it goes ?


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 1g Tren week
> 
> 1g Test week
> 
> ...


 haha im not taking anything mate im a natty


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know

That's crazy dose anyway ?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> Yep i know diet is the most important part of bodybuilding and my diet is good , but how slowly should i decrease kcals and how long should i cut as i you all said do it longer
> 
> Also whats everyones take on how much cardio to incorporate on the cut


 Depends on your bf.
Should be aiming to drop 0.5/1kg per week.

I always recommend cardio just for health reasons.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> So i hear its near impossible to attain all the mass you gain from a bulk when you cut naturally , if so whats the best ways and tips to try do this as i might fail but f**k it im gonna try my hardest when i start my cut in a couple of months .
> 
> Also what do enhanced guys take to stay shredded but huge , clen ?


 How shredded do you want to be? The longer you cut the more likely you are to hold muscle.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

A1243R said:


> How shredded do you want to be? The longer you cut the more likely you are to hold muscle.


 Exact figure im not sure would love to be in single figures obvs not somthing stupid like 4% but i would love to be 7-10% if i can , basically i just want to be more defined and have good shredded hard abs , like if i had abs now i wouldn't even cut , like i am really happy with most muscles on my body and i feel complete its just i have no abs at all you can see them a bit but i want them to be 3d


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Exact figure im not sure would love to be in single figures obvs not somthing stupid like 4% but i would love to be 7-10% if i can , basically i just want to be more defined and have good shredded hard abs , like if i had abs now i wouldn't even cut , like i am really happy with most muscles on my body and i feel complete its just i have no abs at all you can see them a bit but i want them to be 3d


 Maybe do like a 12 week cut and see where you are? No reason why you cant extend it.

Being natty i would probably drop 250cals below maintenance.


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

confused by the question.

do you mean RETAIN all the mass. You cant ATTAIN something you have already gained.

I am just starting on a cut and will be dieting slightly below maintenance (500 cal ) with half an hour of intense cardio per day to burn off another 500

should drop 2lb/week with a 7000cal deficit. Important to maintain heavy lifting regime and protein intake of at least 1g per kg of bodyweight


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Maybe do like a 12 week cut and see where you are? No reason why you cant extend it.
> 
> Being natty i would probably drop 250cals below maintenance.


 Ye ! but how do i know what the maintenance is ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Ye ! but how do i know what the maintenance is ?


 You need to figure that out mate. Everyone is different. My maintenance is circa 2800cals


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Ye ! but how do i know what the maintenance is ?


 How many cals a day are you currenlty on?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> haha im not taking anything mate im a natty


 Natty


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

A1243R said:


> How many cals a day are you currenlty on?


 about 3,300 and its been working amazing


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> about 3,300 and its been working amazing


 When you start the cut id drop down to 3000cals... see how you loose on that and then drop by another 150cal when you stall


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Do it slowly


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Cutting natty is a joke lmao


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

If you just take test you can still say your natty.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

carrock said:


> confused by the question.
> 
> do you mean RETAIN all the mass. You cant ATTAIN something you have already gained.
> 
> ...


 Id expect alot more than 2lb a week if i was on a 7000cal deficit!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

most people who claim to have lost muscle during a cut simply didnt have the muscle in the first place.

Its just an excuse because they thought they were the bees fu**ing knees when they were a permabulker.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> most people who claim to have lost muscle during a cut simply didnt have the muscle in the first place.
> 
> Its just an excuse because they thought they were the bees fu**ing knees when they were a permabulker.


 Is this what happened to @Natty Steve'o?

Theres no trace of him!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this what happened to @Natty Steve'o?
> 
> Theres no trace of him!!


 Lent his laptop to @duranman


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> Lent his laptop to @duranman


 Ah, I gotcha.

I really need to keep up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> Lent his laptop to @duranman


 Ah, I gotcha.

I really need to keep up.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

AlexH96 said:


> So i hear its near impossible to retain all the mass you gain from a bulk when you cut naturally , if so whats the best ways and tips to try do this as i might fail but f**k it im gonna try my hardest when i start my cut in a couple of months .
> 
> Also what do enhanced guys take to stay shredded but huge , clen ?


 the trick is to get skinnier friends, and always stand beside them when your out


----------



## Locallad (Nov 21, 2015)

Trenbolone

clenbolone

dnpbolone

testosterlone

masterlone

turinabolone

gymbolone

dietbolone


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Do it slowly


 Mrs says that to md a lot...I always assumed the quicker it's overy the better


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Mrs says that to md a lot...I always assumed the quicker it's overy the better


 Squirrel trying to bust a nut, goes without saying.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Squirrel trying to bust a nut, goes without saying.


 Couldn't have said it better


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 1g Tren week
> 
> 1g Test week
> 
> ...


 ill be doing 750mg tren enan, 300mg test e, 300mg mast e, 75mcg t3 and 120mcg clen. Ill let you know how it goes mate haha


----------



## carrock (Apr 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Id expect alot more than 2lb a week if i was on a 7000cal deficit!!!


 Yes that's a deficit of 7000/week. 3500cal deficit = 1 pound of fat


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

One very important bit of advice missing so far: keep lifting heavy.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How old are you OP? I'll give you a rough formula to work out BMR


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck with this mate.... in my opinion the hardest thing about dieting is the psychological aspect.... especially for natties, it is just like shrivelling up and shrinking before your very eyes.... weights that you smoked weeks before get crushingly heavy....volume consists of 1 maybe 2 good sets, when you were doing 5.... you look flat ALL the time....in clothes DYEL...

But your chinups and dips will improve


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ausmaz said:


> Good luck with this mate.... in my opinion the hardest thing about dieting is the psychological aspect.... especially for natties, it is just like shrivelling up and shrinking before your very eyes.... weights that you smoked weeks before get crushingly heavy....volume consists of 1 maybe 2 good sets, when you were doing 5.... you look flat ALL the time....in clothes DYEL...
> 
> But your chinups and dips will improve[IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Very true except the chin ups and dips, mine went down to sets of ten using just body weight.

Demoralising.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't see the point of cutting cals if you want to keep mass. Dropping BF does not mean you need to starve your body of the nutrients needed to build muscle.

The whole point of lifting is to build muscle mass.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

if you dont want to use AAS, then bulk as a natty and cut using a diet and a PH 

then still claim natty, the PH will retain the muscle whilst diet shreds fat, therefore you havent gained muscle via AAS and its still counts as natty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't see the point of cutting cals if you want to keep mass. *Dropping BF does not mean you need to starve your body of the nutrients needed to build muscle*.
> 
> The whole point of lifting is to build muscle mass.


 I'm still yet to see this magic.

Steveo not everyone is happy walking around at 37% bf


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'm still yet to see this magic.
> 
> Steveo not everyone is happy walking around at 37% bf


 Ok


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't see the point of cutting cals if you want to keep mass. Dropping BF does not mean you need to starve your body of the nutrients needed to build muscle.
> 
> The whole point of lifting is to build muscle mass.


 As a bodybuilder, the whole objective of cutting is to shed as much BF as possible whilst keeping as much lean mass as possible.

The objective of bulking is in stark contrast; building as much lean mass as possible whilst adding as little BF as possible.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pabloslabs said:


> As a bodybuilder, the whole objective of cutting is to shed as much BF as possible whilst keeping as much lean mass as possible.
> 
> The objective of bulking is in stark contrast; building as much lean mass as possible whilst adding as little BF as possible.


 Thanks for the insight. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Thanks for the insight. :thumbup1:


 Will get it stickied in the advanced bodybuilding section right away.

But it was more to your point of not needing to starve the body of the nutrients needed to build muscle. Yes it do, Steve, yes it do.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pabloslabs said:


> Will get it stickied in the advanced bodybuilding section right away.
> 
> But it was more to your point of not needing to starve the body of the nutrients needed to build muscle. Yes it do, Steve, yes it do.


 Rubbish...


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Rubbish...


 I'm out, too busy watching that tornado kick KO on the other thread!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pabloslabs said:


> I'm out, too busy watching that tornado kick KO on the other thread!


 Wise choice


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Natty
> 
> View attachment 119387
> 
> ...


 Youre a knob...but i like it


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

No point cutting natty to sub 10%...you will lose a lot of muscle.

Be big

Be lean

Be natural

You can only pick 2..


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> No point cutting natty to sub 10%...you will lose a lot of muscle.
> 
> Be big
> 
> ...


 With proper training, nutrition and patience you can be all 3, just look at Mike O'Hearn.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Mogadishu said:


> With proper training, nutrition and patience you can be all 3, just look at Mike O'Hearn.


 :lol:


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

My last competition down south for the ukbff, i managed to go from 260-15% to 240-6% with a specialised routine/diet plan, drug protocol (substbances not available to 99.9% of bodybuilders)


----------

